# Dishwasher and ground fault



## toolsnstuff (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a troubling issue with my DW. It has worked fine for three years. I Installed it during a kitchen remodel. I ran a new circuit to it with a gfci outlet. (Although I did hook up an undercounter radio to the same circuit). About a week ago, the gfci has started to pop about 15 to 20 minutes into the cycle. I reset it and restart the DW . The DW goes through the whole cycle and finishes. It doesn't do it every time. But at least once a day. (I run the DW twice a day).

What questions should I be asking?
Could it be a gfci outlet issue? Do I need to have gfci at that outlet?

Thanks for advice


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

Well it sounds like the problem started when you put the DW on a gfci? I doubt the radio has anything to do with it. 

As far as I know you do not HAVE to put the dishwasher on a gfci according to the nec, as long as there is a proper ground, you are more than safe. 

just my 2-cents, we'll see what the pros say.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I am not a pro electrician, but a dw does not go on a GFCI or it will do just what you're experiencing. Change the receptacle back to a standard one.
A dw IS supposed to be on a dedicated circuit (15 amp breaker with 14/2-with ground wiring), but if I were running a new circuit I would run 12/2wg on a 20 amp breaker in case anyone ever wanted to install a heavy-duty dw.
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Ant strange noises coming from the dw when it trips? I would definitely run a 12/2wg on a twenty amp circuit since it does have a heating element. Just recently install the gfci, or has it been used since the remodel 3 years ago? Might want remove the inside bottom to get to the aerator in the very bottom of the washer to make sure no broken glass, paper, etc is jammimg it or the pump. The aerator (hope that is the right term, been a while) helps break down food, etc. and send the waste to the pump. May be clogged and creating a strain on the circuit. Be surprised what you find there sometimes. I have come across pieces of plastic forks, plastic knives, cig wrappers, grease etc.
Also make sure the drain hose is going over the washer to the drsin outlet and that the hose is not in a bind anywhere or has a blockage. If you know what cycle it trips in, it may give a clue as to what is causing this to happen now. Dry cycle, rinse, wash?


----------



## toolsnstuff (Jan 29, 2007)

*gfci installed for 3 years*

Thanks for the responses. 

The gfci was installed @ same time I put in DW.

I can't remember if I ran the drain hose over the dishwasher or not. If the install instructions from the vendor said to I probably did. :nerd: 

Why is that important:confused1:
I'll have to pull the dw out to check.

It is on a dedicated circuit. (plus radio). It is 14 gauge w/15amp breaker.

Thanks again for all the help and responses.


----------



## toolsnstuff (Jan 29, 2007)

The dw seems to stop right after soap door opens. No strange noises.


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

You use the DW twice a day We use ours twice a week. You must have 10 or 12 kids.


----------



## rnpalmer2435 (Jun 11, 2007)

*I recently started having issues like this too*

We have a heavy duty dw that has just recently after almost 4 years started popping the circuit for no reason. There is a GFCI switch on this circuit, but the dw has its own plug in that is not a GFCI. Our security system is also plugged into this circuit, but we have narrowed it down to being a problem with the dw b/c if we close the dw door completely, it pops the circuit. I cannot latch my dishwasher door now b/c it pops that circuit. I am beginning to think we might have a short in our dw's wiring somewhere. 

We are going to change out the plug tonight, per a recommendation, but I just thought I'd ask if that's what we need to do or see if someone else has any other suggestions.

Thanks for your time!

Nida


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Drain hose over top of dw.



> Why is that important


Keeps the ware from being siphoned out as it enters the dw. Prob has no bearing on your problem, unless it has fallen from the top and gotten clogged up with debri settling in it causing the pump to work harder.


----------



## toolsnstuff (Jan 29, 2007)

*kicking myself!*

Well this past weekend I spent some time trying to fix the issue.

Things I discovered:

1. I have the radio, 1 kitchen counter outlet(not used while dishwasher is on), one cordless phone, one light with switch (rarely used) and the DW.

I don't know what I was thinking when I put all that on the same circuit. However, most of those things aren't on when the DW is on, or low amperage.

2. I cleaned the "trap" at the bottom of dishwasher. It did have things in I thought might have an effect, however it still kicks the outlet.


3. Four kids make a lot of dishes, especially when they HS and are cooking enthusiasts!:thumbup:


Conclusions:

1. The RIGHT ANSWER: replace outlet with 20 amp circuit 12 gauge wire.:nerd:

2. Check installation of DW for improper install issues (my confidence is shaken after realizing how much I have on that circuit.)

3. the quick solution: replace outlet with normal outlet.:whistling2:


I'll post the end results or my current trials


----------



## toolsnstuff (Jan 29, 2007)

*Grounding issue?*



> [I cannot latch my dishwasher door now b/c it pops that circuit. I am beginning to think we might have a short in our dw's wiring somewhere.]
> 
> Just a thought-is your unit properly grounded or has the ground wire come loose?
> 
> Tools n Stuff


----------

